# wie werden Gildendaten aktualisiert?



## lape (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

die Daten zu Gilde die an Blasc übertragen werden sind bei uns extrem veraltet und es ist nur ein Bruchteil der Mitglieder aufgelistet.
Wonach wählt Blasc die informationen aus?
Werden nur Mitlgieder eingetragen, die den Client nutzen?
Warum wird von meinem Main (mit dem ich blasc2 nutze) der beruf nicht eingetragen?
fragen über fragen


----------



## Kindara (24. April 2007)

lape schrieb:


> Werden nur Mitlgieder eingetragen, die den Client nutzen?



Ja

Für eine Gildenübersicht ist mittlerweile die Armory von Blizzard besser geeignet, bzw da die Webseite fürn Arsch ist eine vorgeschaltete Seite die die Daten auswertet :-)
Guck mal hier: http://wow.tachyonsix.com/armory/
Für dich wohl: http://wow.tachyonsix.com/armory/guildstat...es-todes-1.html


----------



## lape (24. April 2007)

denn ist buffed ja absoluter mist ^^
ich nutze zur zeit http://www.warcraftrealms.com/exports/
da ich die daten als php array benötige



Kindara schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Für eine Gildenübersicht ist mittlerweile die Armory von Blizzard besser geeignet, bzw da die Webseite fürn Arsch ist eine vorgeschaltete Seite die die Daten auswertet :-)
> Guck mal hier: http://wow.tachyonsix.com/armory/
> Für dich wohl: http://wow.tachyonsix.com/armory/guildstat...es-todes-1.html


----------



## Kindara (24. April 2007)

Wenn Du buffed.de dafür als untauglich ansiehst dann gilt das selbe für Warcraftrealms auch, da diese Seite auch nicht direkt von Serverdaten exportiert wird sondern Du dort auch nur das erfasst, was irgendwer zufällig per /who zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt als Ist-Zustand gesehen hat. Wenn jetzt auf deinem Server nur einer ist der deren Addon verwendet und dieser nur alle 2 Wochen Sonntags morgen um 10:00 Uhr aktualisiert, wirst Du nie deine Gildenmitglieder sehen, die Sonntags halt gerne mal bis 11 Uhr schlafen.

Aktuelle Daten kriegst Du nur wenn Du auch wirklich die Daten vom Server hast. Wenn Du das eh in PHP umsetzen willst dann schau dir doch einfach den Quellcode der Tools an auf dem die Links basieren, die ich da gepostet hab. Irgendwie müssen die ja auch die Armory "abernten" - das solltest Du dann doch für deine Zwecke anpassen können.


----------



## lape (25. April 2007)

wie synchonisiert denn 
wow.tachyonsix.com
die daten?


Kindara schrieb:


> Wenn Du buffed.de dafür als untauglich ansiehst dann gilt das selbe für Warcraftrealms auch, da diese Seite auch nicht direkt von Serverdaten exportiert wird sondern Du dort auch nur das erfasst, was irgendwer zufällig per /who zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt als Ist-Zustand gesehen hat. Wenn jetzt auf deinem Server nur einer ist der deren Addon verwendet und dieser nur alle 2 Wochen Sonntags morgen um 10:00 Uhr aktualisiert, wirst Du nie deine Gildenmitglieder sehen, die Sonntags halt gerne mal bis 11 Uhr schlafen.
> 
> Aktuelle Daten kriegst Du nur wenn Du auch wirklich die Daten vom Server hast. Wenn Du das eh in PHP umsetzen willst dann schau dir doch einfach den Quellcode der Tools an auf dem die Links basieren, die ich da gepostet hab. Irgendwie müssen die ja auch die Armory "abernten" - das solltest Du dann doch für deine Zwecke anpassen können.


----------



## Kindara (25. April 2007)

lape schrieb:


> wie synchonisiert denn
> wow.tachyonsix.com
> die daten?



Keine Ahnung, bin kein Web-Mensch. Ich hab nur gesehen das auf der besagten Seite auch die Quellen verfügbar sind. Wieso schaust Du da nicht einfach mal rein?


----------

